
What beautiful HTML code looks like [Pic] - nickb
http://css-tricks.com/examples/CleanCode/CleanCode.jpg
======
german
Nice Image, some great advice, I would like to have it as my desktop
background but...

Doctype Transitional.

<img> tag without width and height.

<div style="clear: both;"></div> ?

------
cperciva
This isn't HTML code -- this is PHP code.

~~~
brianr
It's all HTML except for a couple of server-side includes that happen to use
PHP to include HTML. In any case it's definitely a better example of HTML code
than of PHP code :)

